# HeDog



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

I got one and honestly was on the fence for a few days. I had to remove my Hot Air show mount to get it to fit and replace them with Limbsavers quads. I didn't like the idea of having to mod the bow to make it work.... But. After having used it for awhile at various outdoor shoots... It more than makes up for it. I shoot Hunter class stabs... And they were always too short to use a bow stand with... But the HeDog protector with the scissor type stand is a great stable platform. YMMV depending on the bow you shoot 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

'Hoyt Airshox' 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried one after listening to a friend go on about them for almost a year. One of the best accessories I have invested in as far as bow protection goes. I was sold after the first 3D shoot I went to with it on. It has made a huge difference in my archery experience. Yes, I'm on their pro-staff now, but I wasn't the first several months. 

Like anything you add to your bow, there may be minor tuning adjustments to make. Some people have better luck putting one on the top and bottom limbs, but my bow is fine with just the bottom cam protector on. Depending on the finish on your bow, you might consider a layer of silicone tape between the limb and the cam protector adhesive, but that's personal preference.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone - unbias researched what this does to the limbs under a high speed camera? Any engineers able to chime in on what adding additional weight to one side of the machine compared to the other?

I just think it cannot do anything but add additional oscillation, vibrations, reverberations, harmonics etc...... maybe not enough to notice?

But then again I have bought a lot of bows with the bottom cam worn from setting it in the dirt.....LOL


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's another option in keeping your cam off the ground.


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

By far one of the best purchases I have made for my bow. It only weighs 2 ounces so you can't even tell it's on the bow. The protection it adds is absolutely incredible.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## baddhorsie (Dec 27, 2015)

I sawas one at a shoot this weekend and .....yup I'm getting one


----------



## WKH2213 (Feb 28, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Has anyone - unbias researched what this does to the limbs under a high speed camera? Any engineers able to chime in on what adding additional weight to one side of the machine compared to the other?
> 
> I just think it cannot do anything but add additional oscillation, vibrations, reverberations, harmonics etc...... maybe not enough to notice?
> 
> But then again I have bought a lot of bows with the bottom cam worn from setting it in the dirt.....LOL


I'm with you on this


----------



## glock35 (Oct 7, 2016)

Disclaimer, I am on their ProStaff now, but owned and used the product long before I was on the Staff. I too was on the fence before finally trying it. Sorry that I waited, it has been one of the best archery investments I have made. I also figured it had to have some type of input on the harmonics, vibration etc. and it may, but I certainly can't tell at all. My Pro Defiant shoots fantastic with it on and I don't have to mess with my tune at all. Even a couple skeptical old timers I shop with have warmed up to it now and see the benefits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I wouldn't want that weight on my bottom limb, and is this legal in the IBO?


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

rockyw said:


> I wouldn't want that weight on my bottom limb, and is this legal in the IBO?


It's only 2 ounces. Didn't change a thing on my setup. Yes it's legal in ibo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have watched a couple of videos on how to install the solid limb version. They say to place the screw as deep in the V as possible. From what I have seen to looks like the screw would be rubbing you limb when turning the screw. Can anyone confirm this one way or the other?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

It has been proven by SVL to actually reduce vibration. It weighs so little you don't notice it until you set your bow down! No tuning issues what so ever. I have usud them for a couple years and am 100% sold on it. The hedog is part of the "setup" on any bow I currently own or ever will own!! Give it a try you won't be disappointed









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

sapper1 said:


> I have watched a couple of videos on how to install the solid limb version. They say to place the screw as deep in the V as possible. From what I have seen to looks like the screw would be rubbing you limb when turning the screw. Can anyone confirm this one way or the other?


Yes it probably could if it were in contact with the V in your limb. When i set mine up I kept it 1/8" off the limb

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I see that amazon now has them for $33 with free shipping solid and split limb that's a good deal for anyone thinking about trying one..

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

If your looking to get one better do it now. Hedog has shut down production until other notice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Crayton8700 said:


> If your looking to get one better do it now. Hedog has shut down production until other notice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not a product I want to be unavailable a year from now

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

What happened to them? Have they gone out of business? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

eeeks said:


> What happened to them? Have they gone out of business?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Some bad marketing decisions have unfortunately ran the owners into a financial hole. As of now all production has stopped.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

Yikes 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried one & it rubbed the finish/print off of my limb. Also,it kept moving to closer & closer to the cam. I could already see a disaster waiting to happen being so close to a moving part...Anyone who owns a high dollar target bow or otherwise,that is very picky about their equipment like me,I wouldn't reccomend it...There was ZERO chances I was installing it on my new TRX8!!!

I'll stick with my $20 Mathews limb legs that does the same & is not attached to the bow at all times!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

There facebook page is gone.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bryan Thacker said:


> I tried one & it rubbed the finish/print off of my limb. Also,it kept moving to closer & closer to the cam. I could already see a disaster waiting to happen being so close to a moving part...Anyone who owns a high dollar target bow or otherwise,that is very picky about their equipment like me,I wouldn't reccomend it...There was ZERO chances I was installing it on my new TRX8!!!
> 
> I'll stick with my $20 Mathews limb legs that does the same & is not attached to the bow at all times!


I think you did something wrong installing it. For it to wear your limb it couldn't have been tight in the first place. If installed correctly there is no possibility of it moving. I could remove the screw that holds it on and it won't move.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I think you did something wrong installing it. For it to wear your limb it couldn't have been tight in the first place. If installed correctly there is no possibility of it moving. I could remove the screw that holds it on and it won't move.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Quite possible! Short lived gimmick if you ask me. If one loves it & it works properly then go for it!


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Short lived gimmick if you ask me.


Like a few others around here.


----------

